# Who does this???



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

So just out of curiosity I was wondering how many of you guys camp out at wma's Friday night in your boats to get a good spot for the youth opener? Had a guy tell me the other day he does this.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I try to hit private fields or ponds on the youth and regular opener mornings. After urban geese in the am, Ill take my boy out to the WMA to finish up for ducks in the afternoon when the circus goes home.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want a good spot you pretty much have to be there by midnight. Sad but true.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> If you want a good spot you pretty much have to be there by midnight. Sad but true.


That's just crazy i honestly didn't know people went out that early.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

It's been 15 or so years since I have done this. The problem is that you get your spot at midnight and sleep in the marsh to have someone set up 75 yards from you 20 min before shooting time.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Buckfinder said:


> It's been 15 or so years since I have done this. The problem is that you get your spot at midnight and sleep in the marsh to have someone set up 75 yards from you 20 min before shooting time.


Sounds like a good time to start playing the Star Spangled Banner on your duck calls and skybusting every thing that might possibly be waterfowl.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Not on the youth. The regular opener yes. I haven't had a problem on the youth hunts.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like people need to do a little more research. I take my son to a wma every year with a boat and we have never had any company within 1/2 mile. There have been many times he is the only one shooting on the entire wma for periods of an hour or more later in the morning. 

I cant even imagine being "that guy" sleeping on a boat to get a spot to pass shoot scared birds. Why not just walk the meat lines at 3 or 4 minutes before shooting time and spare the hastle of a boat?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure when the youth program started. My first one was 19 years ago I believe... but wow, we had the place to ourselves, hardly anyone out there, I can't believe it now. Glad those kids get out there though and good on everyone who volunteer... I wish my bro inlaws would get my nephews into hunting, I'd love to to take them out there.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Back when I was about 16 got out to the spot that I wanted at about 6 or 7 the night before and get all of my decoys all set up the way that I wanted, and then I slept for a couple hours sitting on a bucket and then spent from midnight till shooting time trying to keep people from coming in and sitting right on top of me, and still had a scout group come in and set up 20 yards down from me ten minutes before shooting time and shoot at anything that committed to my decoys. I have pretty much given up on hunting the opener because people can be jerks. I have had other experiences where I have spent the night out in a boat keeping a spot for a buddy and some his friends, I ended up getting shafted and put in the worst spot so I pretty much don't hunt with him anymore. If I remember right I ended up getting peppered several times by other hunters on that hunt as well.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> If you want a good spot you pretty much have to be there by midnight. Sad but true.


For the youth hunt? Really?

For the general opener, that's probably true. As far as youth hunts go, we've had plenty of room on every hunt we've ever been on (we're not boaters). We even went on the center dike at FB one year for the youth hunt (a member of the hunting party was on crutches) and we still had 100 yards on either side for the evening hunt.

Go north to PSG, BRBR, or Harold Crane and you'll have all kinds of options. Salt Creek and Farmington bay seem more crowded for youth hunt in my experience, but we've had a good time anywhere we go.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be doing this later in the season when there's less people and I don't want to make that morning drive. But for the opener, seeing orange and people shooting pelicans really doesn't appeal to me. My season starts at the end of October.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Last year I took my 2 nephews out on the opener and didn't have any trouble with people around us. This year the 2 nephews and my 2 are going to hit it, hopefully they'll have a similar fun experience.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only speak for how it's been at Farmington the past few years. Yes, guys will head out around midnight and sleep in their boats. You will be in good shape if you are there and launched by 4 AM if not you will be waiting in a long line. If you are a foot soldier you can get away with heading out later, depending on how far you want to walk. Another thing to keep in mind is that there are always Park Service CO's at the ramps checking boats for safety equipment. Make sure you have everything needed like navigation lights, life jackets, paddle, whistle, bucket and all that good stuff or you won't be launching. You will want your boat registration with too. Take into consideration the amount of time it will take to inspect all the boats ahead of you. Have fun!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

This is my 4th one to attend and I'll be D*** if I am going to sleep in the marsh for my kid to get a few chances at birds that have been shot at since the sun thought about coming up. It is fun for the adults because there is very little pressure that we put on ourselves but sleeping in the marsh? This is just the bottom of the barrel and dumb. Get mad if you want but I will show up when the launch clears and I will set up wherever within reason and move how ever many times we have to to get it right. I won't loose sleep over it but I am sure those in the boats over night will.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just don't hunt the opener anymore. It doesn't matter what time I get out there, some jerk always sets up 30 yards away, 15 minutes before shooting time. Last time I went on the opener I had people set up within 40 yards in all four directions, with one of the guys basically hunting over my decoys. Add to the fact that everyone started shooting half an hour early, and it was enough to make sure I didn't hunt openers again.

If I had exclusive access to some private land or something is the only way I would consider it, and I don't really see that in my future.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I have slept in a boat the nigjt5 before an opener but not to hold a spot. We just wanted to get out. With how crowded it sounds like the Utah opener is, I think I'm just going to grab 1 deke and find a 10 ft pothole in the middle of the phrag to hide on.


----------

